# paint over an oak fireplace



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Painting is easy

1. Lightly sand to dull finish
2. clean dust
3. prime with a good BONDING primer, (not kilz, or anything like that, I like XIM, or Fresh Start from Benjamin Moore) I know there are other brands out there, those are just the 2 I like best, but be sure its a BONDING primer.
4. Paint with color/finish of your choice ( I like oil finishes, but latex is fine too )

Ok for ideas....what else is in the room? Are you playing off something else? What type of style do you like? Any other accent colors to work with? Take a couple pics so we can make some suggestions :thumbup:


----------



## silpada girl (Aug 16, 2009)

*painting a fireplace*

I just stained my floors cherry with czar stain and the accent wall behind the fireplace is a mustard yellow. the other colors in the room are black, white and I have rust colored couches. If I can figure out to upload pictures, I will attach...thanks


----------



## Astrovel (May 28, 2009)

Wow! What a beautiful room! I say go for it! IMHO. The towel color would be great...how about a marbling effect? It would be gorgeous. I love your gold walls. You've inspired me to paint my kitchen about that color. Good luck.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I am not much of a decorator but have been married to one for 34 years and I would think that a rust color pulled from the couches would be the thing, especially with the floor and wall colors.


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

I agree with Chris.....the red or rust color of the sofas would be great with the yellow and so versitile with other colors. The room is beautiful and especially those floors. The green will be a great accent color with the red and yellow.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

your going to paint that beautiful wood?:huh:


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> your going to paint that beautiful wood?:huh:


I am with you. I wouldn't dare put paint on that beautiful wood.


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

If you're going to paint, red would be beautiful; however, like Matthew, the oak is quite beautiful as well. Once painted, you can't go back. Another option would be to stain it darker to match the floors.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd try to stain it darker - like the floor
I wouldn't paint it either


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

saggdevil said:


> If you're going to paint, red would be beautiful; however, like Matthew, the oak is quite beautiful as well. Once painted, you can't go back. Another option would be to stain it darker to match the floors.


 :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## silpada girl (Aug 16, 2009)

*Fireplace woes*

thank you all for your suggestions about painting my fireplace. Now that I have all my furniture in place, (I will be replacing the coffee table with either a black or other dark color wood), I am questioning the green. I don't want the room too dark, so I ruled out a stain to contrast my floors, although others have said staining would be beautiful since oak has nice qualities to it. White or cream would lighten things up, but I want to keep the room as ecclectic as I can. I am not a formal or colonial type of person. I use this room for everything. My goal is to make my fireplace interesting, so that I like it and I like to keep things bright, especially now with the darker floors. Please have a look at the new pics and tell me what you think....thanks so much.


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

THE ROOM IS BEAUTIFUL!!! 
If this were my room....I'd stain the mantle in a lighter shade of the cherry floor or a red oak stain; this would allow you to bring the warm hues of the floor color up the wall to tie the mantle in with the rest of the room (although I love oak, the mantle now is very pale in comparison with the rest of the room - looking as if it doesn't belong). If you still want to paint it, I'd go with the same color as the baseboards and side shelving.

I'd change the scarf over the patio doors to the shade of green you had in your first picture and I'd also have sofa cushions made with both green and red (and maybe some yellow). I'd use the green for small items placed on the mantle and elsewhere in the room. If there are other curtains/drapes in the room and it becomes too much green, then I'd use a green with white, cream or yellow print of some type.

Once you have enough of the green to balance out the red and yellow you could then put in a new rug reflecting those colors.

Also, I'd consider red oak or cherry tables or ones painted to match the white/off-white shelving (and mantle if you choose to paint it white). The lighter tables would offer the lightness you want in the room if the wooden tables make it too dark. ..... if using wooden tables, go lighter with the rug or lighter tables and darker rug, etc.

My personal opinion...no black tables (unless they are nice laquered asian tables which doesn't appear to be the theme here). Many times black tables seem to give off a cheap, plastic, dime-a-dozen at a nationwide discount store appearance. If you do use black, nice laquered asian tables would be beautiful in this room if decorated with an oriental theme. (You have certainly chosen the best colors if going oriental.)

I would love to see the final pic of this room. These large bright rooms are perfect for the bold, bright and darker colors. Your color selection is great. Good luck in your choices. :thumbup:


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree, dark stain would look nice. Either a very deep red, or black (Ebony). Another idea would be antiquing. Seems that you have some Modern style there, antiqued pieces go nicely with that style IMO. 

To antique, you would first paint white, then follow with a good darker Gel Stain. You brush the stain over the paint, then wipe off with a rag. The stain colors the paint lightly making it somewhat off white (aged) looking. The stain also takes darker into the detail work giving alot of contrast. If you were to do this, I think you would need to do this to the cabinet's and trim too so that it all ties together. Would mean more work for you, but could really set the room off. Keep the coffee table you have, and antique the bottom thats white, and Satin Oil Black the top 

*** I'm working on a step by step antiquing process with photos ***


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

Another thought....when re-decorating, I'd change the mirror to gold, brass, white (or black - matching the fireplace screen) keeping in the warm color scheme. 

The existing coffee table ... the white looks okay but those legs need to go :yes:. If you wanted to keep the tables, you could change the legs making a more sleek design (the wood top is very nice). 

And that spot between the sliding doors and the fireplace is great for a very long and narrow painting or a tall 6ft plant.


----------



## silpada girl (Aug 16, 2009)

*fireplace woes*

Thank you all for your posts. I am going to look into staining the mantle a deep red...if I can find the right color. I have a sample of dark mahogany, and that is a very deep red. It looks nice when I hold up the sample piece I have...not sure if it would make the room too dark. I've considered white or cream like the side doors, but it just seems too common. I wanted something a little funkier. Antiquing is out of my league, and I'm not certain if I can find someone to do it for a reasonable price.

I do not have the funds to change the material on my couches, but I am purchasing some new slip covers for my dining room chairs which are right next to this room. I am looking into a sage green, so my room will pick up that color anyway. If I was painting the mantle green, i would go with a different color dining room chair cover. 

As for the coffee tables, I do agree about the black. I think they can be cheap looking. I would only consider a quality piece... I do like Pottery Barn furniture. I was also considering a round cherry table, also from Pottery Barn. I have a hard time picking out coffee tables because I think most of them are quite ugly. I like them big and square, but I've seen some nice pics on the pottery barn website with round tables.

I used to have a Ficus tree in between my slider and mantle, but it died. You are right though, something needs to there. I have many paintings on my wall, so I think I will start looking for a some foliage...thanks again


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

Ahhhhhhh those floors....for some reason I keep pulling up this post to look at those beautiful floors and each time I can visulize different ways of doing that mantle and shelving. Most anyway it's done can look very well, but I think the best would be to stain the mantle, shelving/cabinet units and the baseboards to match the floors. Even though it is darker, it is has such warm intense color hues that it will offset it. The brightness of that stain along with the brightness of the wall color and sofas and the green accent ... I just don't think you will have a problem with darkness especially with windows on one side and sliding door on the other. 

I'd change the mirror (to gold, brass or black) as the silver or pewter seems a little too "cool" for that area. The rug and something in the bottom right corner....those colors seem too drab in comparison to the reds, golds and greens. 

If you decide to paint, I'd paint the side shelves/cabinet and baseboards to all match. If you paint the mantle and shelving red or black (either would look good) then I'd do the baseboards to match the floor.

I think this room will be beautiful regardless of which route you take. :yes:


----------



## silpada girl (Aug 16, 2009)

*fireplace woes*

Saggdevil,

thanks so much for your perspective. I am so wishy washy about this decision, it's driving me crazy... I am on the verge of selling my coffee table and considering a new one. I have to take the color of that table into consideration. If you can believe it, I am now leaning toward a table with a darker wood like mahagony. I want to get away from oak lookiing tables, If I go that route, I am considering paiinting the mantle cream like the cabinets. Someone had suggested that and after a good night's sleep, it seemed logical. I think if I introduce too many wood shades in the room, it won't look right. I could be way off here,,I am no decorator. It's all trial and error for me. My mirror cost me $350 from Pottery Barn. It would kill me to paint it. I would consider placing it somewhere else, though. I actually have a beautiful Harvey Miller Cherry wall clock that I once hung over the fireplace. I bet that would look nice if the fireplace were cream colored. I am a teacher and go back to school in 5 days...after that, all of this takes a back seat...I'll be makiing a decision rather quickly. thanks again


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

The mirror is beautiful and I wouldn't want to change it either after paying $350 for it....I'd just put it in another area and use the cherry clock which will blend well with your floors and the existing table if you keep it. The existing table isn't bad, it's just the legs of the table giving it a "cottage look"; I like the cottage look, it just doesn't fit in with your room. (Cottage look screams for blue and white.)

If you paint the mantle & shelving off-white, the table would be fine if the legs are changed (shouldn't be difficult) and you could then repaint it the same white of the mantle, etc. I'd leave the wood tops - they are nice.
That way you'll have both wood and white in the center of the room to blend with the wood of the floor and the white of the mantle/shelf wall. It will help to tie the whole room together, especially with a new rug and cushions to reflect the three colors.

And that green.....wow, you couldn't have chosen a better color for accent. Those three colors neighbor each other on a color wheel creating whats referred to as a "harmonious color scheme". It makes for a bold dramatic room and you have done very well with your color choices and floor stain. You have all very warm, intense colors. That room should never be dull or boring, lol and it's the perfect room for those intense colors. I'd love to be able to do that to a room, but my home is 1913 and I need to maintain the historic beauty of it by keeping with historic colors.

The section between the sliding door and mantle ... I'd remove the black thing and hang a long narrow painting (4-6ft) or a tall house plant.

I'd love to see a final pic of this room. And btw, did you do those floors or have them done. I've seen many, but that is by far the prettiest one yet.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually like the coffee table, send it here :laughing:
I think the white sort of ties in with the white trim panels near the fireplace


----------

